

Tilt: Visualize your Web page in 3D - rbanffy
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/07/tilt-visualize-your-web-page-in-3d/

======
ColinWright
Lots of discussion from three weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2786114>

